# Kinrisar Chronicles



## RJKrik (Sep 12, 2003)

This is a story of six brave (well, moderatly brave) and intelligent (er... well ok, mabey uh that's a bit strong) heroes. It takes place in the 13 Kingdoms world avaliable at http://www.the13kingdoms.org/ in the country of Kinrisar. 

The Group: 

Azeem Razuddi - 1st level Human Bard
Ezieer Deyanos - 1st level Human Rogue
Lorimar Hilmo - 1st level Elf Cleric
Mandrin Windell - 1st level Human Wizard (Enchanter)
Serian Leafweaver - 1st level Half-elf Paladin
Wilb-O - 1st level Human Ranger  

Full character sheets avaliable at: http://home.comcast.net/~steve0041/Index.htm

Some bit of background for those unfamiliar with the setting (You can skip this next part to go right into the story if you want, I really won't mind  )

Kinrisar - Proud of its lineage yet humble in demeanor, a nation of fishermen and seagoing traders, where the court politics are quite complex and sometimes deadly.

Os
(Greater God)
The Merciful, The Healer, The Knowledgeable.
Symbol: An open palm.
Alignment: NG.
Portfolios: Healing, Birth, Medicine, Sages, Mercy.
Domains: Healing, Knowledge, Nobility, Rune.
Favored Weapon: Staff.
The followers of Os have several facets. There are the Healers who tend to the sick and injured. They preach mercy for the downtrodden and weak. In addition they attend to births in their communities. It is said that an avatar of Os observes every birth of the faithful races of Aerde to assure their good outcomes.

Crolon (4,730)
	This city bore the brunt of the recent war against the Broken Ones.  It was captured by the enemy forces and the entire population subjected to slavery.  Experimentation by the Broken Ones upon the people of Crolon has left a lasting mark on the people here.  There are disfigured people on the streets every day.  Some have only a cosmetic disfigurement, others are disabled by the burden these experiments gave them.  The priests of Os have established a new chapter house and temple here to help the population and seek to cure them of these afflictions.
	The defensive fortifications of this city and been rebuilt and expanded aggressively since the war.  There are now three tiers of walls surrounding the city.  In front of each wall is either a moat or a spike filled ditch.  Many towers topped with siege engines (catapults, ballista and trebuchets) are built into the walls.  This city is committed to never falling again to an enemy army.
	The citizens of Crolon are less trusting of outsiders than are the rest of Kinrisar’s citizens.  Spies that remain loyal to the expelled Yuan Ti for their own reasons still walk the streets here.  Disappearances and murder occur on a regular enough basis to be commonplace in the society here.
	Crolon boast a large, deep water, natural harbor.  Trade ships come here for the hardwoods harvested from the jungles south of Lake Ithak.  Nuts, herbs and other jungle plant products are shipped from this port to the rest of Kinrisar and Aerde.


Ok, Sorry about all that. It just helps if you have no idea what's going on in the background world. Without further Adue, here is the prologue...


----------



## RJKrik (Sep 12, 2003)

Kinrisar Chronicles 
Prologue​
	Two figures sit in a small boat rowing toward a darkened shore. Thoughts of what they had just seen still flash fresh in their minds. The boat rocks and rolls as they get closer to the rocky shore. There is a loud crash as the boat runs aground, the jagged bottom tearing it to pieces. The two figures are shaken but recover, and wade onto shore. 	
“Let’s go.” One says, in a gruff voice. His feelings of disgust barely boiling below the surface.
	“Yes…let’s hurry…” The smaller one says staring out into the black sea. 
	They head off toward the lights and sounds of a nearby town. It takes them most of the night to reach the large town, looking a sight as they walk up the shore and on to the docks. 
***​	“Well well well, look at this!” A strong voice calls across the docks. “If it isn’t Ezieer Deyanos.”
	The younger man looks around, and spots a friend from his past. “Serian? I can’t believe it, I haven’t seen you for years!” He walks over to him. 
	“Quite some time, my friend.” Serian Leafweaver replies, shaking Ezieer’s hand. He seems a bit on the slender side for a man his height, with slightly raised ears and a quickness that shows his parentage as part elven. “What are you doing here in Yyrak?”
	“Well, not much now…” Ezieer says. Two people catch Ezieer’s eye as he answers Serian. “Would you look at that, it looks like those two were just fished out of the water…” 
	“Well, let’s go see what’s wrong…” Serian says with concern. He walks over to the two men. 
	“Er hey wait…” Ezieer says, noticing that streak of extreme righteousness hadn’t been taken out of Serian in the years since he had seen him last. “Oh fine…maybe I can give them some directions or something and get a few bits.” He shrugs and follows Serian.  
	The larger man looks human enough. Well muscled with a keen eye, he stands tall searching the docks for any hint of trouble. The other is smaller, slender, and moves with the grace that only an elf can obtain. 
“Hello there gentlemen. I am Serian Leafweaver, is there anything I can help you with?” Serian says in tradespeak.
	“Hmm, what business is it of yours?” The human asks. 	
“Well, it looks as if you could use some assistance.” Serian says pointing to their still dripping clothes. “I am a Paladin of Adenan Stronghand it is my duty to help those in need.” At this Ezieer cringes a little but remains silent, watching the two strangers.
“Perhaps we could use your help. Forgive Wil here, he is a really nice fellow once you get to know him. I am Lorimar Hilmo, cleric of Alyhndro. My friend here is Wilbe-O. Why don’t we find someplace more private to discuss a few things?”	
“Well, I know a nice tavern around the corner.” Ezieer pipes in, thinking at the very least he will be able to get a free drink out of the deal. “The name is Ezieer Deyanos.” 	
***​	A man of about twenty years sits at a table with a group of tavern patrons. He has well tanned skin and a bright face. He is just finishing up a long tale…	 
"...And so, the pirates were finally caught (and hanged), but the treasure...well, that's a different tale." Azeem finishes telling the story to a moderate crowd that had gathered in the tavern. "Now, I think I shall get a drink. Long stories always dry out the mouth." He bows and heads off towards the bar.   
               On his way back he notices four fellows sitting around a table, with the look of adventure about them... so he says, "Greetings gentlemen, you four look like you have an interesting tale to tell. I am Azeem Razuddi, Bard and traveler. Might I join you?" 
	The group agrees and introductions abound. Soon Lorimar is telling his tale…
“We were on a ship, the Bezir’s Jewel, from Prea Abo to Crolon with medicines and supplies for the temple of Os there. Everything was going fine, the weather was good and then last night pirates attacked us. They began slaughtering the crew, it was awful but there was nothing we could do. The night was pitch black by the time they were done… Wil and I were able to get a small rowboat off and started for where we guessed shore was. After a half hour or so we ended up crashing onto the shore and began the walk here.” 
	The story touches even the slacker Ezieer, and they all agree to head to Crolon to see what good they can do for the people. While they talk of plans for how to get there a dark skinned man walks into the tavern. He takes a seat near the group and orders an ale.	
“A shame we don’t have any more arcane magical support… I know a few tricks, but not much that would help us on the road to Crolon.” Azeem says. 
	After a brief bit of discussion Mandrin is welcomed to the group and they toast to a good journey (except Serian). Before leaving town they head over to the local temple of Os. Where they are directed to take a message to Oman Al’Jar, the high priest of the temple of Os in Crolon about his lost supplies. They say farewell to Yyrak (especially Ezieer) and are on the road to Crolon.


----------



## RJKrik (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, there doesn't seem to be much interest but I do have a couple more sessions done. Any comments would be appreciated...

Kinrisar Chronicles
Session 1​
	Our six heroes travel along the well-used road from Yyrak to Crolon. The journey goes well and within eight days they arrive at the outer gates of the city. 

	The guard informs them that the Emir has had a daughter. And that today has been proclaimed a day of celebration. Ezieer and Azeem find this particularly interesting, but it is decided to head to the temple of Os as quickly as possible. 

	The “temple” turns out to be a bit of a misnomer. It is more like a hospital with a shrine, which for Os is not particularly uncommon. A mute man with one had shows our heroes in, all except Lorimar who stays a few moments longer to ask him about his injuries. His replies are in a sort of sign language, with which he shows he lost his arm and tongue. Lorimar then joins the rest of the group inside. 

	An acolyte shows the group to Oman Al’Jar. Lorimar relates his story to Oman. It comes as quite a shock to the priest. The group, including Mandrin who had grown on this band of “commoners” during their travel, declares their willingness to help the temple in any way they can. Oman can not think of anything to do about it so he sends the group off, having them return the next day when he has had some time to think the matter over. Serian must depart to the temple of his god for the rest of the day and is bid a fond farewell.

	On the way out Lorimar offers his assistance in healing the hurt, an acolyte assures him that if he is needed he will be called upon. Azeem asks one of the acolytes if he knows of any good inns. The Silver Lute is suggested, and sounds good to Azeem though Ezieer is skeptical. 

After bidding the acolytes farewell, the group heads over to a three story stone and wood building with glass windows and a plot of flowers in front. Ezieer is even more convinced it will be much too expensive. Azeem insists he can convince the innkeeper to let them stay however. After a short conversation with the innkeeper it is evident that Ezieer was quite correct, the Silver Lute is beyond everyone’s means…except for Mandrin, who happily pays the three gold pieces. 

Azeem, grumbling about the injustice of the world concedes to Ezieer and the group, sans-Mandrin, head off to a more “affordable” section of the town. Mandrin smiles and waves goodbye while sipping his glass of red wine. 

A quick search of the docks reveals a respectable looking tavern/inn called the Whispering Willow. The group heads in thinking it will be a night of revelry and relaxation… 

After acquiring a few mugs of ale the four remaining group members begin to relax a bit and inquire about the room prices, much more affordable at 4 silver for a bunk room. Before they can get a room however, Lorimar makes a startling discovery. While glancing around the room, he spots one of the pirates from the attack! Quietly, he informs the other three group members, and a plan is quickly formed. 

Lorimar and Wil leave the Whispering Willow and get Mandrin, who being interrupted during some fine music is a bit upset, but having the situation explained to him agrees to come down to the docks. There they set up watch on the door of the Whispering Willow, making sure no one can leave without their seeing. 

Meanwhile, inside the Whispering Willow, Azeem begins a drinking song aimed at getting the pirate drunk. After a few choice verses by Azeem and Ezieer ("Ho ho, to drink and bottle I go, for a babe was born and now we drink Ho Ho, for to celebrate let's all have a toast,”) it becomes readily apparent that the pirate can hold his ale. He and two other men get up and head out the door. Azeem wraps the song up and they head out the door to follow the pirate. 

Our group of heroes, Azeem, Ezieer, Mandrin, Lorimar, and Wil, now tail the pirate and his two friends down a few dark back alleys of Crolon. Eventually, coming to a long alley and at the end a nondescript two-story building with two guards. The group sees the pirate and his two friends enter the building and then decide what to do. 

Azeem suggests that it is a Thieves' Guild hideout. Ezieer isn’t so sure about that, but agrees it might be. Mandrin declares he can take down the two guards silently and begins chanting some arcane words…

At the end of the alley one of the guards slowly drops, and even from the distance the group is they can hear him snoring. The other guard is slow to react. Azeem gets a shot off with a crossbow, hitting him in the shoulder but not putting him down. Ezieer notices a weak spot in his defense and throws a very precise dart at him, doing more damage to the guard, but still not bringing him down. The rest of the group rushes down the alley to get into range of the guard. 

Finally able to react, the guard throws open the door and rushes inside. The group moves forward again, Ezieer reaching the door. He throws it open and sees not at all what he expected. Scantily clad women with partially dressed men adorn one of the floors of the building. Putting two and two together surprisingly fast Ezieer shouts out that it’s a cathouse and that they should get out of there… 

Azeem and Ezieer rush back the way they came… but then out of the corner of his eye Ezieer spots the pirate. Shouting to go the other way, Ezieer points out the pirate to the rest of the group. In a flash (literally) Mandrin has a mount, and is charging through a crowd of people, deftly avoiding them and chasing down the pirate. 

The rest of the group follows as best as they can through the large crowds formed by the ending of celebrations, and the unintentional clearing of the brothel. Mandrin continues the chase of the pirate and almost catches him… but is forced to slow down at the last few hundred feet by a group of rather drunken revelers. 

Mandrin fortunately sees which ship the pirate fled to however. So, when the rest of the group catches up to him, and he dismisses his summoned mount, he points out the ship to them. The ship, called the Arraba, looks to be a merchant vessel as far as any of them can tell, and definitely not the same ship that attacked the Bezir’s Jewel. 

Congratulations are given to Mandrin for his excellent riding skills, while ribbing is given to Azeem for suggesting an attack on a brothel. Serian is seen on the docks, and is motioned over to join the rest of the group. He is filled in about the events so far, and regrets not being there to help attack the brothel. This gets a laugh out of the rest of the group while Serian looks quite serious.  

The group decides to keep a watch on the ship over night, to make sure the pirate does not escape. They try to look as innocuous as possible. Keeping out of the lights of the three watchmen on the Arraba, and keeping a close eye out for their prey.


----------



## RJKrik (Sep 14, 2003)

This is the second actuall session of gameplay. This is as far as we've played, so it will be the last post from me for at least 3 weeks... If anyone is actually reading this some feedback would be great. Just let me know if it reads well, anything really...

Kinrisar Chronicles
Session 2​
	After watching the Arraba all night, our heroes find nothing more than stiff necks and empty stomachs. As the sun rises, it is discussed what should be done about the ship. After much back and forth it is decided they will head back to the Whispering Willow for some breakfast and a room, while Ezieer watches the ship for an extra half-hour to make sure no one follows them. 

	The five remaining members of the group enter the Whispering Willow and find it rather quiet. There is a young man at the bar and he offers them some breakfast, fish with onions and potatoes and some tea. Thinking this a fair breakfast for five copper apiece our heroes order and begin to eat up. While they are eating Ezieer comes in and informs them that their “package” didn’t show up. Mandrin doesn’t quite understand the meaning but is hushed before he can give it away to everyone in the bar. 

	Everyone decides it is best to get some rest, so they chip in for a room. After a bit of complaining from Mandrin, everyone settles in for some well-earned sleep. The morning passes and it is mid afternoon when the party rises (well, most of the party Ezieer sleeps in). 

	Serian and Lorimar are sent off to inform Al’Jar of their progress. Ezieer, Wil, and Mandrin stay in the room to continue relaxing. Azeem decides to go see if he can make some coin in the main room of the Whispering Willow. 

	Serian and Lorimar reach the temple and are shown in to Al’Jar immediately. Serian recounts the tale of finding one of the pirates that attacked the Bezir’s Jewel and then following him to the Arraba. Lorimar confirms that this was one of the pirates, and indicates that he was one of the cruelest to the passengers. 

	Al’Jar is amazed that one of the pirates could actually be in town. He then asks if they had informed the militia or harbormaster yet. Serian and Lorimar look at each other and then Serian informs him that they have not, but will as soon as possible. Al’Jar looks quite worried, but is somewhat relieved when they tell him they are on their way to inform the authorities. 

	Azeem heads down to the main room of the Whispering Willow. However, there aren’t many people there so he decides to sit and have a talk with the bartender. After a bit of a chat, he learns that the bartender’s name is Uram and that the Arraba is apparently a merchant vessel. Azeem flips him a copper and then notices Ezieer, Wil, and Mandrin coming down from the room. 

	The four are sitting at a table when Lorimar and Serian return. Serian explains that they must now inform the authorities. Ezieer and Azeem don’t know how much good it will do but agree it should be done. Azeem, Lorimar, and Wil head over to the Militia’s headquarters, while Mandrin and Serian head over to the Harbormaster’s. Ezieer decides it’s best if he doesn’t get seen by the authorities incase he needs to infiltrate the Arraba. 

	Azeem, Lorimar and Wil are met with a rather flat response. They are told that it is a naval matter and must be taken up with the Harbormaster. Azeem mutters something about jurisdiction and begins the walk to the Harbormaster with Wil and Lorimar behind. 

	Serian and Mandrin arrive at the Harbormaster’s and find a clerk who asks them for their ship's name, homeport, and intended length of stay. To which Serian replies that they are here to see the harbormaster. The clerk looks up informs them that the harbormaster is busy and asks if there is anything he can help them with. Serian explains there is a pirate on the Arraba and that she is docked in Crolon. The clerk really looks at him this time, tells him to be careful of who he talks to like that and then informs him that the Arraba is docked here and that she unloaded a cargo of timber and fine wares. 

	Mandrin decides to take a shot at getting to see the Harbormaster. He pats his coin purse while asking if there was any way he could see him. The clerk looks at Mandrin this time and tells him that it is for his own good, and that the Harbormaster really is busy but he can have an appointment tomorrow. A sailor comes in with a large book. The clerk shoes Mandrin away and continues with his work. 

	Mandrin loiters for another minute, but when two more sailors come in it is getting obvious that the clerk is not appreciating Mandrin’s presence. Mandrin and Serian head out the door just in time to run into Azeem and his group. 

	After a quick explanation on Mandrin’s part, they head back to the Whispering Willow. Lorimar must perform some religious ceremonies so he heads straight up to the room. Wil also is busy and can not be reached for the rest of the day. 

	Our four remaining group members debate about what they should do now. After many plans, it is decided to let Ezieer go out on the docks to ask if there are any ships that need extra hands or protection. Meanwhile, Mandrin, Serian and Azeem wait in the Whispering Willow. 

	After a few hours (it is now mid evening) Ezieer returns, but no sooner has he explained the situation on the docks (the Arraba apparently doesn’t need any more crew, but a few other ships do) he jumps up and rushes out the door yelling at a man. The remaining three group members jump up and rush out the door after him. Azeem equipped only with his lute, and sans armor. Serian without his shield, and Mandrin without crossbow. 

	They all chase the man down an alley. Once down the alley, Mandrin is the first to react. He mutters some words then points down the alley. The man falls to the ground in a deep sleep. After a bit of congratulations the group continues down the alley…when out of nowhere two more men jump at them. 

One attacks Serian, missing the Paladin completely despite having a slight advantage of surprise. The other attacks Ezieer, the blow connecting solidly in the chest and knocking the wind out of him. 
Mandrin, in desperation mostly, throws his dagger at the man who attacked Serian. Amazingly to everyone, he hits, but it is a very light hit to the leg. Serian swings at the thug that tried to hit him, but slips on some rubble and misses by quite a few inches. In retaliation the man strikes back, but the blow is glancing and Serian doesn’t feel a thing under his Scale Mail. The second standing takes another swing at Ezieer, but misses horribly when he stumbles over a crate. While the man recovers, Ezieer takes a swing at him but he is fast enough to get out of the way. Azeem begins a moving chant, which bolsters his friend’s accuracy. 

Mandrin backs off from the man attacking Serian and looks for some rubble to throw at him. By some miracle, he tosses enough to actually stun the man for a second. He looks a bit perturbed by the mage’s activities, but more worried about Serian, and well he should be. Serian sees a weak spot in the man’s defense and plunges his short sword into his chest. He gasps and falls to the ground. The other man goes to awaken the first one who is asleep. Unfortunately, for him he leaves himself wide open for Ezieer who is able to smash him over the head before he can awaken the sleeping man. 

The two bleeding men are soon stabilized somewhat, though the one Ezieer clobbered came close to passing to the other side, and while the group surveys the alley the notice that there were two more men that Mandrin had put to sleep that they hadn’t noticed in the commotion. That makes two unconsciouses and three asleep. 

Ezieer explains that the original man had taken his coin purse; he then finds it on his sleeping form and proceeds to tie the three sleeping men up. The three are woken up and Mandrin casts a charm spell on one of them. 

Their new friend Jiri explains that Yinbar sent them to rough the group up and make sure they didn’t ask about the Arraba or her cargo anymore. Jiri also let’s them know where the cargo that was off-loaded from the Arraba went, which is warehouse 12 here in Crolon. After a bit of debating they decide the five won’t be of much danger to them now. They untie them; tell them to get on the first ship out of town, and head over to warehouse 12 to see what is so special about the cargo of the Arraba…

             The warehouse is similar all the others in this area of town. It is a two-story wooden structure that appears to have seen better days. There is a bank of windows high up along each of the walls. Two large sliding doors face the street. In the back of the warehouse is a typical door with a shutter in the middle.

              The streets here are cobblestone. Neighboring warehouses sit five feet away on each side. A narrow alley runs between them. A larger alley runs behind this and the other warehouse that looks large enough for a wagon to pass. 

	Azeem wants to get his equipment from the Whispering Willow. Deciding they have enough time, he is sent back to retrieve all of their equipment. He has little trouble getting there and back to the warehouse. It is decided that the best approach is a frontal assault. So they open the sliding doors…

	The warehouse is quiet inside. There are many stacks of boxes, crates and other containers ordered along the floor. Some of the stacks reach up to 15' high. There is a 5' wide catwalk with a railing around the perimeter of the interior where a second floor would be. Two sets of narrow stairs lead up to this. There are doors and apparent rooms in the back of the warehouse. Light is coming underneath the door of one of these.

They can hear voices in the lit room. Two men armed with clubs are on the floor, patrolling in front of them…

	Serian is first to react, firing an arrow at one of the two men patrolling, then moving in to the warehouse a bit more. Mandrin then takes a shot with his crossbow at the same man. He is hit hard in the chest and collapses with a cry. Azeem moves into the warehouse, and seeing the second patrolling man casts a spell that creates an illusionary light-man right behind him. A man on the balcony on the opposite side of the warehouse fires a crossbow down at Mandrin… fortunately it hits the floor right next to his foot instead of him. Ezieer moves into the warehouse, going behind some crates for cover. The other man patrolling then rushes to the opposite side of the warehouse. 

	A man jumps out of the darkness behind a crate and completely surprises Ezieer. His short sword slides past Ezieer’s armor and he passes out from the pain. Serian hears his cry and moves around the crates to try to hit the new assailant. Unfortunately, he misses, but his attention is taken away from the slowly bleeding to death Ezieer. Mandrin, seeing Ezieer fall rushes down and drags him behind a crate away from the new attacker. Azeem, seeing he can’t do anything for Ezieer takes a shot at the man up on the balcony, missing quite badly. He then dismisses his light-man. The man on the balcony takes a shot at Azeem, if not for the crates it would have skewered him but he gets lucky and it bounces harmlessly off them. The man on the other end of the warehouse opens a door and yells inside to someone to get out. 

	The newest attacker rushes toward Azeem. The man attacking Serian lunges at the Paladin, but plunges his sword into a nearby crate. He pulls it free but while he is distracted Serian scores a solid blow to his side, then moves away from him. Mandrin does a miraculous job of stopping Ezieer’s bleeding and he begins to breath more easily. Azeem reloads his crossbow then takes a shot at the man on the balcony, missing by mere inches. After being shot at the man on the balcony reloads his crossbow and moves into a better firing position. The other two men move in closer on Azeem. 

	One reaches Azeem and swings at him with his club. Azeem is able to jump back just in time to avoid the blow however. The man that wounded Ezieer retreats. Serian moves up to be in striking distance of the two new foes. Mandrin moves to hit the new enemies with a spell, he avoids an attack while he starts the casting, but unfortunately the spell does nothing to the man attacking Azeem. Azeem drops his crossbow, takes out his rapier and attacks the man that tried to bash him with a club. He lands a blow in the man’s shoulder, wounding him badly. The man on the balcony takes a shot at Mandrin, but misses yet again. One of the original patrolling men comes back swinging his club at Azeem. He connects; Azeem takes the blow in the side grunting slightly at the minor wound. 

	The man Mandrin tried to cast a spell on takes a swipe at him, missing by half an inch. The man that wounded Ezieer runs to the rooms on the other side of the warehouse and closes the door. Mandrin backs up and throws a dagger at man that tried to club him, and he misses. Azeem moves so that he is behind the man Mandrin just missed. He finds an opening just below the man’s arm and is able to put him to the ground. The man on the balcony seeing the fight has gone against them heads down the stairs and or the door. The other man they were in melee combat with, runs out the open door. 

	Serian draws back his bow to attack the fleeing man, but the arrow falls short. Mandrin quickly reloads his crossbow and hits the man in the thigh. Azeem, seeing he will soon be out the door, takes his rapier in hand and charges the man. His reckless attack works, he pierces his other thigh and the man is out of fight. He falls to his knees begging for his life. 

	They examine the contents and find that it is the medicines and supplies that were stolen from the Bezir’s Jewel.

***

As the group is caring for Ezieer and the remaining pirate who is unconscious a commotion begins outside.  Several well-armed members of the city militia enter the front door.  They demand that the group remain still with their hands in plain sight.  Four more enter after them and surround the group.

	The leader of the squad demands their explanation for this situation.  He listens carefully as they all describe what has taken place.  The remaining thug that is conscious agrees with what they describe about the warehouse and its contents.  He doesn’t know anything about Yinbar being on the Arraba.

	The militia collects the group’s weapons and escorts them back to one of the garrisons.  They spend the night there under close watch.  Lorimar and Wil come to visit, and assure the group that they will be there for the trial. Lorimar then tends to Ezieer’s wounds and he looks much better than he did in the warehouse.  The bunks are hard and uncomfortable.  Mandrin’s acidic complaints to the guard on watch fall upon deaf ears.

	In the morning the group is allowed to prepare themselves and then are ushered into a court chamber.  There is a man dressed in robes of justice as well as three militia members from last night.  Oman Al’Jar is there as well dressed in his formal white robes of the priesthood of Os.

	The judge speaks, “You all took some quite alarming actions last night along the docks.  I will not have vigilantes running amok in my city, killing people for suspected crimes.  Do any of you deny your presence in the warehouse or your violent acts perpetrated there?”  Seeing no dissent he continues, “Fortunately for you, Respected Oman Al’Jar approached the guard captain yesterday afternoon with a story about pirates and his lost shipment of medicines and supplies.  This was before your escapade.  I have no reason to believe that he would consort with unkempt ruffians.  In addition, I received communication from your priests, Serian Leafweaver, that you were involved in a covert mission for the church in cooperation with the House of Os.”

	“All that said,” he continues, “you are very lucky.  Those pirates certainly would have fed you to the sharks if they could have.  Doubly lucky that you had respectable citizens to back you up without your knowledge.  The shipment for the Respected Al’Jar is mostly complete and vital to his mission in our city.  Thanks are due for your efforts in recovering these needed supplies.”

	“So, now what do I do?” he asks in an obviously rhetorical manner.  “I’ll tell you.  I am letting you go, with your equipment.  I have assigned the remaining unclaimed stolen material in the warehouse to the House of Os.  I believe that they have some kind of reward in mind for you.  I am also warning you.  Do not make a habit of this kind of thing in my city.  I am no fool and understand when looking in another direction is beneficial.  But there are limits to everything in life.  Next time, notify the authorities.”

	With that the judge rises and exits the room.  The group is then escorted to another room where their equipment is unceremoniously piled upon a table.  Oman Al’Jar joins them.

	“Congratulations,” he whispers to the group.  “I am pleased for your success.  Sadly, the Arraba slipped from port in the night while you were confronting the thieves in the warehouse.  I understand that the harbormaster has dispatched a vessel, but it is assumed that they will not succeed in bringing that ship back in to face justice.”

	“The Sheriff spoke truthfully.  I have prepared to reward you for your services.  The goods that were unclaimed were not extensive.  But, I did raise enough funds selling them this morning to offer you each 250gp.  I hope that this is sufficient for your time and troubles,” he finishes with an expectant and hesitant demeanor.


----------



## RJKrik (Sep 17, 2003)

Now that I can stay logged in. (Thanks to the Admins for the tips on that) I can put the files that go for each post up. They are the same as the post, just in word format. Zipped first to keep it to one file. 

I know no one has replied, but you can never tell if anyone is intrested. I don't want to... but I BEG anyone who has read these to reply to say that it's awful, boring, anything to let me know how to improve for the next ones.... 

Thank you


----------

